# At my wits end



## czguy (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm a 36 year old male who has had IBS in one form or another since 18. I switch from IBS-C to IBS-D but mainly stay on IBS-C for the most part. I also suffer from acid reflux which I take OTC prevacid and that knocks it out.

When I was having bad reflux a couple of months ago I couldn't eat barely anything (literally one bowl of oatmeal a day) and in turn my GI said my lack of food consumption irritated my IBS-C and is causing slow transit time (3-5 days). As the prevacid started to work I was able to eat a bit more 1-2x/day. My system is still slow and I feel C most of the time. My GI put me on Miralax 1cap/day daily indefinitely.

The Miralax works some days (if I drink a LOT of water) but a full cap will give me D and any less won't work very well.

I've been reading about Magnesium and the role it plays in IBS/etc. To that end I started taking Magnesium Oxide 250mg 4x/day. Ever since I've mixed that with the Miralax regimen I've been going twice in the morning but it's almost pure liquid. No formation of stools whatsoever.

I'm happy that I'm going but now the regimen has pushed me to D and all I want is some normal output like everyone else.

I've noticed that if I wait until the evening time I can usually push out something small and half-way normal but sometimes it takes a saline enema to do so.

I'm also on multiple medications for mental illness which have C as a side-effect so that doesn't help matters I'm sure.

My diet is mostly fruits, mixed nuts, oatmeal, healthy fats (olive/coconut oil), and the occasional meat. I stay away from dairy and a lot of bread/pasta as it seems to make things worse for me.

My GI is not very helpful and just says "Eat more fiber, drink more water". Eating extra fiber slows me down/plugs me up.

I'm just so frustrated right now. I have no idea if I'm just expelling liquid or if it's actual waste. I don't have the symptoms of a bowel obstruction but at the same time I'm not forming stools, just D.

My scenario is a little complex, so I apologize. But if anyone can offer advice/help, I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## pigeon79 (Oct 15, 2013)

Ah yes I'm also on miralax and have very watery and messy stools. It is a frustrating side effect and now I only take half a capfull which has helped a little to form stools. If I were you I'd cut back on the magnesium to 2x a day and see if there is more solid stool there.

Have you been tested for SIBO? Have you had a colonoscopy?

Also, I think I'd call my doctor if my bowel movements were only liquid. There might be something very serious going on there. This was posted two weeks ago. How are you doing now?

Good luck!


----------



## czguy (Dec 1, 2013)

pigeon79 said:


> Ah yes I'm also on miralax and have very watery and messy stools. It is a frustrating side effect and now I only take half a capfull which has helped a little to form stools. If I were you I'd cut back on the magnesium to 2x a day and see if there is more solid stool there.
> 
> Have you been tested for SIBO? Have you had a colonoscopy?
> 
> ...


I talked to my doctor and he said go easy on the magnesium. Taking 750mg/day combined with the Miralax is giving me liquid movements. I've cut back to 500mg/day and it's now liquid with some formation. I might cut the Miralax dose to 3/4 of a cap and reduce the Magnesium.

Never been tested for SIBO or had a colonoscopy. I don't have good insurance right now so they won't cover that procedure without several thousand dollars coming out of my pocket.

I've also quit using the saline enemas and trying to let my body go on a normal schedule. Yesterday I went mid-day and it was soft/mushy which was better.

I think it's going to take the right "tweaking" of Miralax and Magnesium (maybe some vitamin c) to keep me going properly. I seem to be clearing out (did a test by eating a salad last night and this morning saw remnants of lettuce which is normal) but getting tired of the liquid output.

It's either I'm stopped up or I'm pouring out. I'd just like to find a happy medium. I may add a small amount of fiber to increase volume/formation.

Thanks for checking in.


----------



## Dreamcatcher32 (Nov 12, 2013)

I wouldn't take anymore laxatives - no more miralax. Let your body naturally adjust to going on its own. f you haven't gone by yourself for awhile, it's going to take awhile to 'train' yourself again. If you take awhile to poop, then you take awhile. Wait it out. You need to set-up a pooping 'schedule.' Try to go early in the morning, as this is when the body is more prone to 'go.' Get warm tea, molasses and olive oil - sit on the toilet for a good 30 minutes directly after breakfast. Even if you don't go, sit there. Make sure to meditate and relax yourself as much as possible. Very important component.

IBS can be due to serotonin in your gut being all off, so be sure to do something fun/exciting. Something that makes you laugh! As for the meds you are on you really need to take a second look at these. If they are constipating you, you'll need to find others to replace them.

Oatmeal will totally constipate me. I'd avoid that. Nuts can also be constipating. Add avocados into your diet, along with fish and salads. Sweet potatoes are also good for smooth movements. Alslo try some melons. Reduce the fiber in-take. Try smoothies if you or juicing if you're able to. Drink at least 64 oz of water today, if not more. Water is going to be your saving grace. Drink LOADS of it before, after and in between meals.

Do you have the squatty potty? Very important to get this so you can evacuate more when you actually do go. I think you need to learn to 'pay attention' to your body, though. Recognize in the morning your body will get an urge to go. You just have to re-train yourself here. If you need to, do some 'manual' stimulation of the rectum to remind it to get moving. Also be sure to do stomach massage for constipation. (look this up on youtube). When you DO get the runs - pay attention to the feeling you get to pay a visit to the bathroom. This is the same one you'll get when you have a larger bowel movement and you WILL get it. I'd ask docs about pelvic floor dysfunction, also. This is treatable.

I would also look at ways to 'calm down' those stomach muscles and spasms that must be going on in there. Try a vibrator or heater on your stomache. You really need to relax and trust your body.


----------



## czguy (Dec 1, 2013)

Dreamcatcher32 said:


> I wouldn't take anymore laxatives - no more miralax. Let your body naturally adjust to going on its own. f you haven't gone by yourself for awhile, it's going to take awhile to 'train' yourself again. If you take awhile to poop, then you take awhile. Wait it out. You need to set-up a pooping 'schedule.' Try to go early in the morning, as this is when the body is more prone to 'go.' Get warm tea, molasses and olive oil - sit on the toilet for a good 30 minutes directly after breakfast. Even if you don't go, sit there. Make sure to meditate and relax yourself as much as possible. Very important component.
> 
> IBS can be due to serotonin in your gut being all off, so be sure to do something fun/exciting. Something that makes you laugh! As for the meds you are on you really need to take a second look at these. If they are constipating you, you'll need to find others to replace them.
> 
> ...


I've been weaning myself off of the Miralax and slowly adjusting my body. So far so good. I'm still taking Magnesium 500mg/day to keep things going. I drink approximately 3 liters of water a day so I am staying hydrated. I'm also incorporating good fats in my diet avocado, olive oil, omega3, etc. Oatmeal doesn't seem to constipate me but it's my only source for fiber so I tend to keep it.

Since lowering my Miralax and Magnesium doses I'm starting to form more soft output as opposed to liquid. My GI said stopping the Miralax cold turkey might be too much of a shock and have the reverse effect. So I'm slowly weaning off to see what happens. When I first visited him I was told that my acid reflux disease is playing a role in my constipation. Since I can't tolerate much food (1-2 small meals/day) it's causing slow transit since there's not much food going in. In addition the prevacid I take daily causes me to be stopped up which is another reason he put me on the Miralax in the first place. My ultimate goal is to increase my food/caloric intake with digestive-friendly foods to keep peristalsis optimal. I'm slowly increasing my food intake, but he said to take my time so I don't get sick to my stomach or shock the system.

I'm hoping to be off of Miralax by the first of the year and rely on natural supplements (vitamins/etc) and a good diet to keep my IBS-C/Slow Transit in check.

I do have a generic version of the squatty potty and it does help to evacuate better.

I usually wake up first thing in the morning with the urge. Evacuate, have a cup of coffee, slap on my nicotine patch and within an hour have to go again. Both occasions the output volume is small but I do go. I'm told the small volume output has to do with my lack of food intake as well.

Long story short, I'm slowly getting my body back into a natural rhythm. Even though I've always had problems with IBS-C I'm hoping that doing things naturally will balance my system.


----------



## scottjynr (Dec 28, 2013)

hi ya, please see my post, it may hopefully help, you sure its ibs?


----------



## czguy (Dec 1, 2013)

scottjynr said:


> hi ya, please see my post, it may hopefully help, you sure its ibs?


Hi there. Yes, I've had IBS-C symptoms since for 18 years. During the years it comes and it goes but in recent years has been a chronic problem compounded by other digestive issues such as acid reflux and the treatment/diet I'm on. My GI confirms IBS-C and now slow transit.

I'm currently at 500mg of Magnesium a day and half a cap of Miralax. Things are moving but my goal is to try to get my system on track naturally through diet and/so supplementation.


----------

